# Tahiti or Tonga-Need advice



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''ve chartered in the Caribbean and now would like to try the South Pacific. Those of you who have had to good fortune to sail both of these areas---do you prefer one over the other in terms of sailing conditions, shore excursions, provisioning, etc. I don''t have much open ocean sailing experience and prefer shorter passages, like the BVI, but that''s not the only consideration. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

we did the tonga charter with the Moorings in 2000 This was an adventure cruise through cruising world. we had a flotilla of 6-7 boats that left the lower group of islands and sailed open ocean to the northern group called Vava''u the majority of the cruising was done in the upper group. The ocean was very big for the trip up 15-20'' waves. Ultimately the cruising grounds were nice, different in a lot of ways from the Caribbean
The islands were even closer together and accessible from only on side in a lot of cases.( no beach) If I had to do it over I probably should have gone to Tahiti/ Bora bora instead I think it probably is more exotic than Tonga


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chartered a Jeanneau 37 in Tahiti a couple of years ago. Sailed from Raitea to Bora Bora. Very nice day sail spent 4 days there and then back to Tahaa and Raitea again for a few more days. (that''s a tough beat for a day) We provisioned at the local markets and loved it. 

If you''re into touristy stuff not much here except for beautiful scenery above and below the water.

Cheers


----------



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

Just returned 3 weeks ago from our 2nd trip to French Polynesia. We chartered with Moorings for 2 weeks this trip and was much more relaxing than even a 10 day trip. We also spent a lot more time sailing within the lagoons as the Moorings suggested, particularly the lagon circling Tahaa and most of Raiatea. Did the usual trip to Bora Bora but noticed lots of new hotels, some of which blocked the nice scenery. We still like Huahine the best and spent four days in that area before coming back to Raiatea. This time we chose the "easy on the cook" provisioning but found that it was too little food so we ended up shopping a good bit. Next time we''ll stick with split-provisioning. We like the month of July because that''s when the Polynesians celebrate to coincide with the French Bastille Day celebrations. Lots of music, traditional dancing, canoe races, etc. to watch. We saw that Sunsail has finally opened a base there and we might check them out next time. We''ve always had good service from them also. Don''t worry about the open water sailing. No big deal if you pay attention to the weather. Have a great trip.


----------



## moanasailing (Apr 17, 2008)

We cruised through both Tahiti and Tonga. Both are spectacular and much less crowded than the Caribbean. Comparing Tonga and Tahiti
Tonga is:

more isolated
MUCH, MUCH less touristy
less costly to provision
Vava'u has around 40 anchorages all within a days sail
the people are very friendly

Tahiti is:

more exotic
better water color
much more expensive to provision
more touristy (but not like the Caribbean)

--Sam


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sam-

Again... you're replying to a thread that is over FIVE YEARS OLD... Please don't do that... chances are likely that the OP and others aren't even active on sailnet anymore...


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Yet an interesting thread that I otherwise never would have read.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

carisea said:


> The ocean was very big for the trip up 15-20'' waves.


15-20" waves huh?


----------



## ramedina (Oct 10, 2010)

*tonga vs tahiti*



Redbud said:


> I''ve chartered in the Caribbean and now would like to try the South Pacific. Those of you who have had to good fortune to sail both of these areas---do you prefer one over the other in terms of sailing conditions, shore excursions, provisioning, etc. I don''t have much open ocean sailing experience and prefer shorter passages, like the BVI, but that''s not the only consideration. Any advice would be appreciated.


We are also weighing Tonga vs Tahiti. Thinking of booking with Moorings. Aiming at July of 2011. Drawn to Tonga for the isolation and of course the humpbacks. But as this would be first s. Pacific cruise, would love to hear more comparisons from anyone.


----------



## sailtimeci (Dec 10, 2006)

We are going back to Raiatea / French Polynesia for the 2nd time this coming spring. Two weeks. This time we will pass on Bora Bora. it looks better from afar anyway! Will spend more time exploring Huahine and of course lovely Taha'a. You can read our trip report form last time here French Polynesia Trip Log cant wait to get back!


----------



## 1Nomad (Sep 22, 2013)

I tried to access your trip log but the site was no longer there. can you direct me to it?


----------

